# Frequent small bowel movements a day



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

I have suffered with this for god knows how many years, 15 maybe? Obviously having ibs means that you have bowels that dont work correctly. But i have always suffered from having small very frequent bowel movements throughout the day with lots of gas and urgency. By the end of the day i must be in and out of the bathroom 15 times. I dont know why i cant go 1 - 2x a day with normal amounts of stool at once rather than a little here, a little there. it takes over my whole day, and i get sore from going over and over again. Ive tried fiber and liked some of the affects of it. I seemed more cleaned out than usual. Tried calcium a few long periods and it totally F'ed up my system and was way to much to think about taking a pill with each meal. Ive done yogert (activa) and pro biotics and they seemed to upset my stomach because i slightly lactose intollerant. Is there anything else out there to help with such frequent bowel movements?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If your rectum has some hypersensitivity it will send a "gotta go" message everytime a little bit gets in there even with normal stool consistency. It just can't wait until it is really quite full before sending the "gotta go" signal.Have you tried peppermint (tea or something like Altoids a few times a day) or the other usual treatment for that is a low dose antidepressant as nerves are nerves and respond whether they are in the rectum or the mood center of the brain.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do your bowel movements have any association with eating?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon is always more active at pushing stuff along after meals. Some IBSers find this even happens during a meal.It is called the gastrocolic reflex so a many IBSers have a BM or an increase in other symptoms after meals. Larger fattier heavier meals and the longer you wait to eat all will increase this reflex.


----------



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

I at once tried pepermint oil in water 2x a day. Would that be helpful? I could also take altoids throughout the day if that helps. I tried aloe at one point but didnt notice a differance. I typically eat very little for breakfast, a small lunch, and a few 100 calorie snacks throughout the day. Then have a decient size dinner, and a snack before bed.


----------



## McPhale (Sep 24, 2009)

You could try taking L-Glutamine. I recently started taking it, and it seems to have reduced the number of movements I have during the day, as well as urgency.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I found out that what helps me is a large breakfast rather than a large dinner. I usually make sure that I poo before breakfast and then my belly is rather fine for the rest of the day, so I can eat. Think it is easier for my bowel to digest during the day than at night.


----------

